# Need Form Help Please



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

Post picture of yourself would also help.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Try these videos : http://performance-archery.tv/ Some good info here.


----------



## BuckshutrJR (Feb 21, 2011)

I realized I worded that post weird. I just want to see pictures of people's form showing what should line up with each other so on and so forth


----------



## BuckshutrJR (Feb 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Just look up Nuts& Bolts & go thru his posts. Most will have lines showing where you should be if the person isn't shooting good form.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

SEND ME SOME PICS. I HAVE NO MERCURY ON BAD FORM.....:cool2:


----------

